# What is the proper word for this braking device?



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

What is the proper word for this braking device?
In the US?
In the UK?
In Canada?


----------



## Doddy (Jan 23, 2008)

In North American terms I think it is a 'Rail Skid'






Wheel Chocks & Stops Archives - Aldon Company, Inc.







www.aldonco.com


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I have always called them wheel stops but the LGB package calls them stop blocks:

LGB Stop Block

I have used them and they certainly are effective when a siding is sloped.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Knut;

I have also heard them called a wheel chock (US), just like the deices used for trailers and other roadway vehicles.

Best, David Meashey


----------

